# Torrent CAT 5



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

The *Torrent CAT 5* made it's salt water debut this past weekend for sea trials. Initial run data is looking great!

Lenth: 24'
Beam: 8'
Dry Weight: 1,800

Initial test runs with the 150 eTec @ 5,500 rpms produced speeds of 46 mph (gps). No WOT speeds yet to post due to engine break in.

More pics and website are imminent.

Stay Tuned!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

*Very Nice!*

That's a nice rig you've built and the ability to run that fast with a 150 is impressive. Good luck to you and post up a front view if you can.

CYA


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

No break in is needed with an e-tec.


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

???$$$??? how much


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Any pics out of the water or from the bow looking back?


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

I sense CAT 5 stands for Category 5 and not Catamaran, am I wrong?


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

GOOD LOOKING BOAT. CAN'T WAIT FOR THE WEBSITE OR MORE INFO.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

NOPE, according to a AUTH. dealer mech. he said the rings are not like other 2 strokes on the market. I don't know the terminology. But I asked that question recently. He said they would seat properly.



Sow Trout said:


> No break in is needed with an e-tec.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

GringoViejo said:


> I sense CAT 5 stands for Category 5 and not Catamaran, am I wrong?


Correct,look at the logo.


----------



## redfishluvme (May 11, 2010)

I’m the proud owner of the Cat 5 pictured above. I had a Flatscat for 16 years and then sold it after riding on Torrents test hull a few months back. When we got back to the trailer I went straight to the store and got a for sale sign for my boat so I could make sure I got the first production hull. I am really impressed on how much better the Torrent boat is then from the boats I’ve had before and those that I’ve fished out of. It does everything that I want it to do and then some. The boat turns good and does not slide on the water, going in shallow water is the best, and having plenty of storage is just an added bonus. I have bought my last boat.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I went over to Jaime's shop in Orchard about a year ago and got a good look at the mold. This is the first boat I've seen. Looks good!

Based on what he told me about the test hull, I fully expect to see even more impressive numbers after break in and with further testing of different props.

Keep us informed!


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Good looking rig and you'll have to post more pics!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

X2



Blue02 said:


> Good looking rig and you'll have to post more pics!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

GringoViejo said:


> I sense CAT 5 stands for Category 5 and not Catamaran, am I wrong?


I am pretty sure the boat is a cat hull... so it is a play on words and stands for both.


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

*Another Pic*

I am working on getting more pics, but unfortunately the weather the day the boat was run did not cooperate. I hope to have more for you soon, and the website is in the works to be released shortly.

Further to the initial note, the prop run was a 17 pitch on the 150 eTec.

Also, as confirmation, this hull is 100% fiberglass construction...meaning no wood!

Enjoy the pics! And thanks to all for the positive feedback.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

What's the price range?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

So he had a Flatscat since he was 15???


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Don't do it!!!!!*

dont make me sell my Flats Cat......dont want to see anymore pictures and dont want anymore information about the Torrent Cat5????


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

do you have any rear pics of the tunnel?


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Bigdsduty said:


> So he had a Flatscat since he was 15???


I got my first boat at 15. A 15 foot Whaler with a 75 Rude. Lots of good times in that boat.:dance:

Nice looking boat. The hull looks allot like the Tran 21V cat with a pointed nose. My only gripe would be that you loose a ton of fishing space up front with the sharp point. Put a trolling motor up there and it will really be tight. If you could reach the trolling motor from the stepdown it wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

That V nose is 3' longer than a flat nose on a 21' cat. I'm not sure how you figure you've losing space.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Durtjunkee said:


> That V nose is 3' longer than a flat nose on a 21' cat. I'm not sure how you figure you've losing space.


There's a difference between just more room and fisable room.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

yep...noone's ever fished off the v-shaped nose of a v-bottom boat. no wonder all them pro bass fishermen fish off the back of the boat and run the trolling motor by remote.

You're a ruh-tard!

HEHE....sorry in advance....just pickin fun this morning! =)


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*pffffffffft*



Durtjunkee said:


> yep...noone's ever fished off the v-shaped nose of a v-bottom boat. no wonder all them pro bass fishermen fish off the back of the boat and run the trolling motor by remote.
> 
> You're a ruh-tard!
> 
> HEHE....sorry in advance....just pickin fun this morning! =)


Go back to your Mosca.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

yo quiero Taco Bell


----------



## WANTED 1 (May 4, 2010)

kenny said:


> There's a difference between just more room and fisable room.


 I had the same thoughts on the pointed nose,but after i rode on the Cat5 i did not have any problems whith (fishable room). The nose is not as narrow as it seems in the picture.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Whats the reason for the pointed bow?


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Go stand/ride/fish on the boat, and then offer a "informed" opinion.


----------



## WANTED 1 (May 4, 2010)

Cool Hand said:


> Whats the reason for the pointed bow?


My opinion. Sleeker look and less bow slap.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

WANTED 1 said:


> My opinion. Sleeker look and less bow slap.


What slaps is the flat cat hulls on each side.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Seems like wasted space on the bow.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks just like a flats cat they just changed the bow. from the bow back looks the same.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

like to see a video when yall get it,,,looks nice


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

txshockwave said:


> Looks just like a flats cat they just changed the bow. from the bow back looks the same.


so they changed the bow, but from the bow back it looks the same?:idea:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

That boat looks very wet with those square sides, am I right?


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I've seen this boat with the guys who designed and built it andtheir design intentions were made clear to me. I too questioned the pointed nose, as opposed to the rounded nose the other manufacturers use. It seems to have been just apreference, which truly changes the overall appearance, and makes it stand out from the other cats on the market. They've made the statement that this type of design would not be possible on an 18 or 22 foot boat because you would lose deck space, as some of you have inferred. The 24 feet of boat gives it a ton of space up front, which allowed this pointed design. So you can expect to see more of a bullet nose, not rounded or square. The front deck also has a double step that covers 7-8' of the front and easily allows 2 people to fish comfortably, and has 4 large storage compartments. Not only does it allow for a different look of the boat, but it's practical. 

As far as it looking like a Flats Cat I can see the similarities from a side view, but I can also see that same similarity in several other boats on the market. The only real similarity is that it's a CAT hull. There is much more than the bow that differs from other designs, like a different pontoon design, combined with a different dead rise and tunnel design. All of these design changes stuck on 24 feet of hull, also make for a great dry ride. It's even been field tested in gulf swells, and it's beaten their expectations. 

This boat has been in the making for a long time and there was MUCH attention spent on the detail of the design, and a lot of time spent testing the hull before they ever finished out the first one. I can assure that these guys will do their best to get you a ride in one at any time. You can PM me or bigsplash for contact info.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks like a redfish catchin machine to me. When/where can I get a test ride?


----------



## GreyGoose (Jul 26, 2008)

Id like to get a ride in too, Looks sweet!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

PM's sent on the test rides...


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

Man, sorry to hear all the negativity concerning the font end. We obviously recognize not everyone can be pleased with the design, but before you decide against it, I invite you all to go for a test ride or at the least stop by and see the boat in person. The front end is much larger than it appears in these pics, and really functional as a fishing platform. Hopefully I will have new pics after this weekend to help clear this up.

Thanks for all the views and comments!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

After looking at the pictures again it reminds me of a cross between a Stoner and a Flatscat. It's a good looking hull and should preform very well if you need a 24' boat.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

I think its a very nice boat and looks like it is very well built . and yes that one pic. does make the front end look narrow. but pictures can be deciving. well what kind of price range is a person looking at for a rig like that? or just the boat and trailer.


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

OK bigsplash, I would like to stop by and see the boat. Please let me know where you (the Boat) are located. I live in Alvin.
I might be interested in a test ride after looking.

Thanks ToolMan


----------



## laguna magnum (Sep 8, 2006)

*X2*

I second LBS. The guys who designed and built this boat are not rookies. They have spent countless hours perfecting it. I realize that everyone has their own opinions about the "perfect boat"; but; if you are in the market for a cat; the quality, craftmanship, and attention to detail may impress you. It impressed me.
Just my 2 cents......


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

bigsplash said:


> Man, sorry to hear all the negativity concerning the font end. We obviously recognize not everyone can be pleased with the design, but before you decide against it, I invite you all to go for a test ride or at the least stop by and see the boat in person. The front end is much larger than it appears in these pics, and really functional as a fishing platform. Hopefully I will have new pics after this weekend to help clear this up.
> 
> Thanks for all the views and comments!


I was just asking, i like the boat i just realized that it was a 24ft boat so i'm sure there is plenty room up front.I was think it was a 18ft or 19ft.Nice boat just never seen a cat hull with a pointed bow.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> I was just asking, i like the boat i just realized that it was a 24ft boat so i'm sure there is plenty room up front.I was think it was a 18ft or 19ft.Nice boat just never seen a cat hull with a pointed bow.


lets go look at it when I get back in town.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> lets go look at it when I get back in town.


Sounds good.


----------



## spotted angel (May 12, 2010)

Didn't take long my husband and I took a test ride and we just put our order in.I was very impressed on the way it handle. I can't wait to drive and he will be the deck hand.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

spotted angel said:


> Didn't take long my husband and I took a test ride and we just put our order in.I was very impressed on the way it handle. I can't wait to drive and he will be the deck hand.


Are you going to build a 19 ft?


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

There will be a 19' in the works down the road. We want to put the initial efforts in the 24'. Don't let the size of this boat scare you, it works out to be way more practical than one might think.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

well it is a very fine looking boat that for sure, but does the pointed nose offer any thing? just wondering? That length of boat should still have a lot of room up front, just curious why the pointed nose, just personal preference? The the taper of the nose also has a lot to do with room. I recently looked at a shoalwater 19tv next to a 22tv and the 19 had a much wider taper compared to the 22, so to me the fishing was much better off the 19's nose. next time I'm down I would love to check it out, very nice looking boat. by the way any data on draft at rest and gettin up depth?


----------



## ankledeep (Aug 16, 2005)

That is one fine lookin ride. Keep the posts comming. Now where did I bury all that money in the back yard?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

bigsplash said:


> There will be a 19' in the works down the road. We want to put the initial efforts in the 24'. Don't let the size of this boat scare you, it works out to be way more practical than one might think.


What is the base cost for th 24?


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

Flat's Hunter said:


> well it is a very fine looking boat that for sure, but does the pointed nose offer any thing? just wondering?


I was kinda wondering that myself. It seems if you're going to tow, store, pay for services for, etc. a 24-foot boat, you might as well get all of the storage and floatation possible, which would dictate a flat front.

A flat front also makes it easy to load a four-wheeler onto the boat, but that is just the utilitarian in me talking...:rotfl:


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

anyone got pics of the bottom out of the water ?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

need video...


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

There is not one at the boat show.


----------

